# Parameter schreiben oder auslesen????



## Manuris (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich und mein Schulkamerad erstellen derzeit ein Projekt in der Schule.
Dabei muss ein Micromaster420 von Siemens über eine SPS CPU 314C-2 DP gesteuert werden. Die Übertragung der Werte erfolgt über den Profibus.

Unser Problem besteht nun darin, dass wir nicht wissen, wie wir einzelne Parameter vom Micromaster auslesen und bei Bedarf ändern können, bzw. wir haben keinen Plan wie man das in FUP programmiert ;-)

Kann man auch eine Inbetriebnahme durch die SPS durchführen, ohne alle Parameter einzeln anzusprechen???

Hier wissen doch bestimmt einige Bescheid, dass die uns das mal erklären könnten. Wir haben nur eine kleine Schulausbildung für Automatisierungstechnik genossen.
Wenn ihr Beispiele habt, bitte NUR in FUP, die anderen Programmiersprachen kennen wir überhaupt nicht!
Noch etwas zu Sache...wir programmieren mit Step7!

PS: die Zeit drängt ;-)

Grüßle
Manuris


----------



## MSB (15 Juni 2009)

Müsst ihr denn überhaupt dynamisch Parameter verändern?
Das ist schon ein wenig heikel (kompliziert) und imho in Fup im Grunde unmöglich.

Üblicherweise werden die Parameter mit einem Bedienteil (BOP oder AOP),
oder auch über das PG und die Profibuskarte voreingestellt,
und die Steuerung sagt dann nur noch (vereinfacht) Start/Stop und Geschwindigkeit.

Falls ihr PG-seitig die Möglichkeit für Profibus habt, würde sich hier die bei Siemens kostenlos erhältliche
"Starter"-Software anbieten.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26233208


Die weitere Kommunikation erfolgt dann primär durch veränderung des Steuerwortes und Sollwertwortes
hier würde sich als einfachste Variante PPO3 aufdrängen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Manuris (15 Juni 2009)

ich weiß jetzt nich was du mit dynamisch Parameter verändern meinst....wir haben da relativ wenig ahnung.
Wir sollten nur z.B. auf Wunsch eine andere Frequenz wählen und diese dann über Profibus an dem Micromaster420 senden.
Wenn das mit FUP (fast) unmöglich ist, dann sind wir verloren...wir haben keine weiteren Programmiersprachen gelernt :-(

Was meinst du mit PG???

Diese weitere Kommunikation...is die mit FUP lösbar? und wenn ja, wie?

Verzweifelte Grüße ;-)
Manuris


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2009)

Manuris schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit PG???


Programmiergerät bzw. PC mit STEP7-Software


----------



## Manuris (16 Juni 2009)

aso....klar!
Also bisher haben wir Parameter ja aufgrund unserer Unkenntnis nur über das BOP geändert.
Aber nach Wunsch unseren Lehrers sollen wir die Parameter nur noch am PG ändern!


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2009)

Also änderst du keinen Parameter, sondern lediglich den Sollwert, das ist ein RIESEN Unterschied.

Hier ein Baustein von Siemens, evtl. hilft dir das mehr weiter als irgendwas anderes!
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22078757

Hier noch die Anleitung speziell zu Profibus-Baugruppe:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/6586565

Interessant ist für dich wie gesagt eigentlich nur das was dir PPO3 zur Verfügung stellt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Manuris (16 Juni 2009)

Ja, wenn das so is, wo liegt dann der Unterschied zwischen Parameter ändern und nur den Sollwert verändern. Ich versteh das nun nicht ganz.

Es ist sehr seltsam...dieser Baustein den wir unter dem oberen Link erreicht haben....das haben wir nun mal mit Step7 geöffnet. Aber wir konnten komischerweise nur die Hardware erreichen. FB's, OB's oder sonstiges gab es gar nicht! Das kann doch eig ned sein!

Gruß
Manuris


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung was du da falsch machst,
wenn ich das Beispielprojekt oben öffne,
dann finde ich da im Bausteinordner der CPU eindeutig einen OB1, FC14, UDT1, UDT3 vor.

Step7-Version, Screenshot ?
Steht aber alles in der PDF-Datei vom Beispiel.

Edit:
P.S. Ihr könnt euren Lehrer ja nen schönen Gruß sagen,
das er seinen Schülern bevor er ihnen solche Aufgaben gibt,
erst mal ein paar Grundlagen beibringen muss.
Weil, nichts für ungut, bei eurem Kenntnisstand ist das der 5. Schritt vorm ersten ...


----------



## Manuris (16 Juni 2009)

Kurz eine andere Frage:

Ich möchte jetzt z.B. den Parameterwert vom Parameter 1082 auslesen und an einer BCD-Anzeige anzeigen lassen.
Soviel wir wissen, müssen wir dazu 4 Wörter (AK, PKW, PWE1 und PWE2) an den Micromaster420 senden.

An welche Adresse müssen wir diese Wörter senden???


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2009)

PPO-Typ1, die Adressen in der ersten Zeile (in der HW-Konfig) sind der Parameterkanal,
in der 2ten die PZD's.

Da knallst du dann der Reihe nach die Daten von Kapitel 3.4.2 (Beispiel 2 rein),
und erhältst dann die Antwort.

Aber bring das Ding erst mal überhaupt zum Laufen, bevor du dir über so Zeuch (Parameter aus der Software lesen/schreiben) gedanken machst.


----------



## Manuris (17 Juni 2009)

Es läuft ja schon einiges, nur an diesen Stellen haben wir noch ein paar Probleme!

Das mit dem Frequenzparameter haben wir nun fast gelöst.
Es funktioniert eig, denn wenn wir z.B. 25 oder 50Hz an ihm einstellen, dreht sich der Motor auch mit der gewünschten Frequenz. Stellen wir aber z.B. 40Hz ein, dann dreht er sich mit 39,06Hz.

Gibt es da eine fehlerfreie Umrechnungsmöglichkeit?

Derzeit haben wir die Rechnung:
50Hz * 80 = 4000 --> Dann dreht der Motor auch mit 50 Hz!

Gruß
Manuris


----------



## MSB (17 Juni 2009)

Die Umrechnung ist:
0 = 0%
Hex 4000 = 100%

100% = Die Frequenz von P2000

Mfg


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2009)

... noch als Ergänzung zu dem Beitrag von MSB :

Hex 4000 = Dezimal 16384

Der Umrichter würde (auch wenn in P2000 ein höherer Wert steht) nicht schneller drehen wie fmax (P1082) und nicht langsamer wie fmin (P1080).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Manuris (17 Juni 2009)

lol....wir kommen auf keine gescheite Rechnung!


Kurze Zwischenfrage...wir haben eine Flanke eingefügt. Was muss man bei der Flanke im OB vermerken???


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2009)

Manuris schrieb:


> lol....wir kommen auf keine gescheite Rechnung!?


 
Welchen Wert hast du im P2000 des FU stehen ?


----------

